# Help A 2cooler Out! (2Cool workday to be on Saturday November 20th)



## Big Willy (Jun 20, 2007)

Alright 2coolers,

Our brother V-Bottom is in need of a little assistance with getting somethings in order around his house before his 2 year old grandson comes to live with him. He wasn't asking for help just encouragement but I think we can provide that for him and then some.

Rusty and I went over to the house this afternoon and took a look at what needs to be done. We are going to focus our efforts primarily on the main bathroom and a back room that needs to be converted to a bedroom for his daughter who is coming home from the Army.

*The main bathroom is going to be completely gutted and rearranged. *It is tight and will need to be worked on in stages. We will be routing new plumbing and electrical, putting in new floors, walls, ceilings, vanity and fixtures. V-Bottom has some of the materials and could use a little help with others. The bathroom is going to need a new standard size tub, 60" vanity, toilet, sheetrock, backer board, and maybe lights.

*The back bedroom is a conversion of a porch/breezeway that has already been partially renovated.* It will need a ceiling, walls, electrical, and flooring put in.

*The kitchen could also use a new sub-floor and flooring placed before someone falls through. *

Plans are to demo bathroom first then rough-in plumbing and electrical then sheetrock, etc. I would like to get most of the work on the bathroom done by the 20th and then have a work day on the 20th to finish everything up.

If anyone is interested in donating labor, materials, or money for the various project please let me or *Reel Time* know. The original thread was started in "Food For The Soul" but now that things are getting underway I think TTMB is a more appropriate place for it.

Original Thread: http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=309488

E-mail for Paypal donations or contact: *[email protected]* 

For Paypal, please mark payments as personal, as gifts, and use your bank account or Paypal balance to avoid any fees for sending the money. If you use your credit card or debit card it will take a small fee out for the payment.
Add "For V-bottom" in the memo section for easier sorting. If you don't it is no big deal but just makes it easier.
My cell phone: (409) 789-9761, call or text.

God Bless,
Willy :whiteshee


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

when will we begin this project? demo?


----------



## Big Willy (Jun 20, 2007)

carryyourbooks said:


> when will we begin this project? demo?


I still have to line everything up with V-Bottom but I as thinking of demoing it out this Friday and having electrical and plumbing run sometime before the weekend of the 20th so we could get as much done as possible before his grandson moves in and the Thanksgiving holiday is upon us.

I will update with dates, times, etc as soon as possible.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

I'm off on the 19th and 20th. I know in his original thread he mentioned needing a good heater. I have a Dearborn heater in the attic that I will donate if it is needed. Have hammer, will travel.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

I don't have much, but I have a 10" compound miter saw, steel sawhorses, skil saw etc... I'll chunk it all in the truck and have it if we need it.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

First 3 people to donate $50.00 or more I will make them a pen. Big Willy, if you will track who donates and send me the names I'll get started. If more step up, I will keep going down the list until I'm out of supplies.


----------



## Big Willy (Jun 20, 2007)

bill said:


> First 3 people to donate $50.00 or more I will make them a pen. Big Willy, if you will track who donates and send me the names I'll get started. If more step up, I will keep going down the list until I'm out of supplies.


Thanks Bill.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

I'll be on vacation starting this weekend through the 21st, but can help out with a some $. Post a mailing address Will. I would rather mail you a check rather than use the Paypal. Thanks. Robert


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Big Willy, could you post up his location so 2 coolers will know? Many may want to help if they were close to his area.


----------



## FINNFOWLER (Sep 2, 2004)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> I'll be on vacation starting this weekend through the 21st, but can help out with a some $. Post a mailing address Will. I would rather mail you a check rather than use the Paypal. Thanks. Robert


X2


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Willy...I aint no good for labor no more, but do have some spare change for supplies, etc.. Please PM me your name and mailing address for a check.. Dont like PP..lol..

Be glad to chip in 500 to get the ball rolling...if just to get one of Bill's pens.....:rotfl:

Nice work Willy, Rusty, ReelTime..etc... 2cool at it's FINEST !!!:cheers:

Ol' Jim


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

I don't know anything about construction, but I'll be a gopher or help in any way I can if it's on a weekend. Just let me know when and where.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Hey, Bill..how 'bout you or one of the other Mods putting a 'sticky' on this one..?????


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Tortuga said:


> Hey, Bill..how 'bout you or one of the other Mods putting a 'sticky' on this one..?????


I agree!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Reel Time said:


> I agree!


X3...Carol is wise! :wink:


----------



## Big Willy (Jun 20, 2007)

My address:

William McFarland
3802 Bayou Circle
Dickinson, TX 77539

V-Bottom lives in Hitchcock near highway 6 for those interested. 

Thanks,
Will


----------



## donkeyman (Jan 8, 2007)

I spoke with Rusty about an hour ago, great thing yall are doing. ill try to get a donation in the mail tomorrow.


----------



## plastics man (Jun 23, 2004)

When you get ready for the vanity top and the tub surround let me know, I've got those covered, material and labor. John 713-822-3453


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

plastics man said:


> When you get ready for the vanity top and the tub surround let me know, I've got those covered, material and labor. John 713-822-3453


WOW...Way to step up John. I can vouch that it will be first class work! :work: Greeines! :brew2:


----------



## mustangeric (May 22, 2010)

if you guys need help with plumbing let me know. If anyone is in the market to refi. or purchase a new home and your willing to donate a 100.00 to this cause i will knock 500.00 off your closing cost.


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

I help with some labor. Hernia surgery is taking all my spare change. Let me know the times yall want to work.


----------



## Chazz1007 (Dec 28, 2007)

I'm right down the street from Rusty. I can offer powertools and assistance. Although helping Whiskey Girl w/the Chilli Cookoff on Sat.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Thanx all . I have given Reel Time a list of what equipment/tools/hand tools, I have to use w/o bringing urs. I have no saw horses, just tables. He has a list of the bathroom fixtures I already have. Tub faucets, sink and faucet for the vanity, shower curtain stuff, wall lighting etc. Have a three step and 6ft. ladder as well. Parking is available across the street on the Church grounds but not on the grass itself. 2nd St. here in Hitchcock is well traveled and real skinny. I would not park on it at all. Pm for address and #'s please. Bless U all again. ed [email protected]


----------



## Sandollr's sis (Jun 21, 2009)

txgoddess said:


> I don't know anything about construction, but I'll be a gopher or help in any way I can if it's on a weekend. Just let me know when and where.


X2 - count me in for the "gopher" help!


----------



## Coastal Quest (Jul 12, 2006)

I will put a check in the mail tomorrow. Great thing you all are doing.


----------



## gregtx (Apr 5, 2010)

Check going out tomorrow.


----------



## Mountaineer Mark (Jul 15, 2009)

I'll send ya a C-note....:flag: :fish:

Post up a quasi schedule.....


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

After I get with Big Willy, Rusty S and V-Bottom, I will post up a list of what we have and what we need. We will be doing repairs in stages so I will do my best to post up a schedule. I will try to post the schedule Sunday night.
As of now, Big Willy, Rusty S and 007 (I believe) will be doing a demo of the bathroom probably this Friday. Carryyourbooks (electrician) will get with them to discuss the electrical needs. No other help is needed this week unless we post it. Donations may be sent to Big Willy.
Thank you 2Coolers for stepping up to help this family.
RT


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Big-Willy and Rusty S are doing the bathroom rebuild but we still need a general contractor/construction guy to be lead on the kitchen sub-floor and the back bedroom. Anybody?


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

:biggrin: Let us know if the cooler gets low.


----------



## millertym_1978 (Apr 13, 2006)

*dishwasher/microwave*

I have a white Whirlpool dishwasher (needs a plug) and and white Whirlpool microwave/range hood combo that I will donate if it can be used in the kitchen. Email me at millertym_2001[email protected] Im out of town for work but could arrange for it to be picked up.......


----------



## McIII (Jun 20, 2007)

*Veteran*

V-Bottom, If my memory serves me correctly, you are a veteran. Am I correct?


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

USMC yes


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

Reel Time said:


> Big-Willy and Rusty S are doing the bathroom rebuild but we still need a general contractor/construction guy to be lead on the kitchen sub-floor and the back bedroom. Anybody?


I've already talked to Willy about the floors, will be going by tomorrow to see if we can take care of tile and carpet work.

Talk to ya in the a.m. Willy.

And thank you V-bottom for your service!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Big Willy (Jun 20, 2007)

*Update*

Carryyourbooks is going over to V-Bottom's tonight to demo the electrical in the bathroom and back bedroom.

Rusty, Chazz, and myself are going to head over tomorrow to demo the bathroom and the back bedroom.

Cornhusker is going to come over tomorrow to check out the flooring situation.

We will be having a planning meeting Sunday afternoon to get a schedule put together.

Thanks,
Willy


----------



## txgirl1722 (Oct 17, 2008)

My husband and I would like to donate the tub. We need to know if it needs to be a left hand or right hand tub and what color?


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

Big Willy said:


> Carryyourbooks is going over to V-Bottom's tonight to demo the electrical in the bathroom and back bedroom.
> 
> Rusty, Chazz, and myself are going to head over tomorrow to demo the bathroom and the back bedroom.
> 
> ...


hey guys, here's an update. i got the electrical demo done in the bathroom. you guys got your work cut out for ya! its an old house that was built using real wood....no particle, pressed, imitation wood in this one. good luck tomorrow and i will give you a call tomorrow afternoon, will.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

hey v, did you get my email? let me know


----------



## Gnfishin (Mar 20, 2006)

sent you 50 yesterday, thanks for taking this project on, you will be blessed


----------



## Bevo&Pevo (Jul 22, 2008)

Can't do tomorrow-gonna have to be a work. But, maybe Sunday I can drop by. I'll call Rusty later today. B&P


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

Once we have the details, I'll be happy to help. . . wg


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

hey guys, how did it go over there? finished yet? please, update when you can!


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

I think Will's probably giving a full report, but yeah, that was some real wood. rs


----------



## Big Willy (Jun 20, 2007)

*Update*



carryyourbooks said:


> hey guys, how did it go over there? finished yet? please, update when you can!


Dang it that was a lot of wood and freaking 16 penny nails!!!

We completely gutted the bathroom, removed all the debris, removed the rotten sections of flooring in the kitchen (about 8'x6'), ate lunch, discussed more plans, and got home around 3:30. Pretty decent morning for 3 guys and Ed who helped the whole time.

Cornhusker came by and and is going to do the tile flooring in the back room, a new vinyl flooring in the kitchen, new carpet in the living room, and might help lay the tile in the bathroom.

We have a new tub and new tub surround being donated.

This bathroom and remodel is going to be amazing when it is all said and done.

Pictures to come. :cheers:


----------



## Big Willy (Jun 20, 2007)

*Before Pics*

Here are some before pictures of the bathroom. :sheepy:


----------



## Big Willy (Jun 20, 2007)

*After Demo Pics*

Here are some pictures with most of the demo in the bathroom and kitchen done. :sheepy:


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

hey, wait a minute!!!!!!!!!!!!! in that first pic, that holder was full of paper. where did it all go? just askin'


----------



## Big Willy (Jun 20, 2007)

carryyourbooks said:


> hey, wait a minute!!!!!!!!!!!!! in that first pic, that holder was full of paper. where did it all go? just askin'


One word: Rusty


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Great work, keep it up. Looking forward to the finish


----------



## Chazz1007 (Dec 28, 2007)

Bevo&Pevo said:


> Can't do tomorrow-gonna have to be a work. But, maybe Sunday I can drop by. I'll call Rusty later today. B&P


Danny I'll be there around 9:00 to work on pull'in floors. Great group of 2coolers working for a cause.:dance:


----------



## Chazz1007 (Dec 28, 2007)

Big Willy said:


> One word: Rusty


Rusty did some good cutting today..Got alot done today, specially that friggin TUB, mater plants and worm farm here we go. Going to spread some cabbage around.


----------



## Chazz1007 (Dec 28, 2007)

Recharged the batteries, thanks to Dorick's chopped beef samiches. UUUMMM good!!!!


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

I had to get on here and say something. 2Coolers ARE 2Cool.....Bless all of them for their assistance...Ed, Denise, Jamie and Little Matthew


----------



## Big Willy (Jun 20, 2007)

Chazz1007 said:


> Recharged the batteries, thanks to Dorick's chopped beef samiches. UUUMMM good!!!!


Yes, those samiches were amazing!:work:


----------



## Big Willy (Jun 20, 2007)

For those who are asking, here is a picture of the main heater for the house:


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Awesome yall. 2Cool extreme home makeover.

EDIT: and for all you folks asking about where your old 2cool went, well I think you can see they are still around. New names, same big heart. 

God Bless you all!


----------



## up4mud (Jul 31, 2008)

Big Willy, PM sent.

Thanks


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Ok everyone, has anyone ever had any dealings with the guys over at: 
Eastway Sales & Service, Inc. here in downtown Houston? 
Just testing the waters for a heater replacement for V-Bottom and it looks like these guys will have what I am looking for. Thanks for any input. It looks like Deerborn has gone out of business. :-/ Dog-on it..


----------



## KASH (Oct 6, 2009)

*Yes*



woodlandsboy said:


> Ok everyone, has anyone ever had any dealings with the guys over at:
> Eastway Sales & Service, Inc. here in downtown Houston?
> Just testing the waters for a heater replacement for V-Bottom and it looks like these guys will have what I am looking for. Thanks for any input. It looks like Deerborn has gone out of business. :-/ Dog-on it..


Eastway Sales & Service is owned and operated by Mr. Anderson. He has repaired 1 and restored 2 heaters for me. Fair price and excellent service. Mr. Anderson was my 7th grade Science teacher (I'm a nurse - he made a difference!). Plus, when I took my heaters in for service, I had no idea this was his business. He recognized me and called me out (just like 7th grade all over) Smart man; exceptional memory!


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

KASH said:


> Eastway Sales & Service is owned and operated by Mr. Anderson. He has repaired 1 and restored 2 heaters for me. Fair price and excellent service. Mr. Anderson was my 7th grade Science teacher (I'm a nurse - he made a difference!). Plus, when I took my heaters in for service, I had no idea this was his business. He recognized me and called me out (just like 7th grade all over) Smart man; exceptional memory!


Good to know. After talking to the guys at our local store who sells gas bbq-pits he recomended using them since V-Bottoms unit is in the wall. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Sure wish I hadn't been spending so many hours working the past two weeks I may have seen this earlier. My wife and I spent Friday working a Habitat for Humanity project where there were way too many people for the amount of work to be done. We would much rather have spent it with you guys.
If my work settles down some this week we'll help out with on the labor end. Have plenty of tools to bring with us.

Will watch for the work schedule.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

KASH said:


> Plus, when I took my heaters in for service, I had no idea this was his business. He recognized me and called me out (just like 7th grade all over) Smart man; exceptional memory!


How could he forget such a beautiful girl?kisssm rs


----------



## Bevo&Pevo (Jul 22, 2008)

Rusty S said:


> How could he forget such a beautiful girl?kisssm rs


Awww.. how cutesy wutesy...get a room. See ya' tomorrow around 2pm. B&P


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Bevo&Pevo said:


> how cutesy wutesy


Amy teach you that in Lumberton?:dance: rs


----------



## Bevo&Pevo (Jul 22, 2008)

She sure did. Don't be a hater. I'm trying to work out here and your distracting me.


----------



## BluewaterAg26 (Jan 12, 2009)

If you need any labor help, please let me know.... I'm from Santa Fe and currently laid off, I have plenty of time on my hands.

God Bless You Ed

Josh


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

BluewaterAg26 said:


> If you need any labor help, please let me know.... I'm from Santa Fe and currently laid off, I have plenty of time on my hands.
> 
> God Bless You Ed
> 
> Josh


we are in need of some plumbing labor, someone who is qualified. if anyone knows someone who can donate labor, please, post up. thanks.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Carry, I'm no licensed plumber but I've cut, glued and installed quite a bit of stuff here at the house when we built it and remodeled stuff. If this can wait until later in the week or Saturday I'm ready to spend time with ya'll on anything where I can help.


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

i think its more of a code issue with a vent on the toilet drain.  i can't remember what the code is, but i do remeber it being important to follow properly. do you know plumbing code?


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

*Sunday Nov 14 Update*

We had a planning meeting as work was proceeding.

There are four main areas we are working on.
1. The bathroom - total gut and rebuild
2. The kitchen floor - sub-floor and laminate flooring
3. The living room - laminate flooring
4. The back bedroom - electrical, walls, ceiling, roof leak, and tile flooring

Misc. 
a. The heater igniter will be replaced next week so no new heater will be
necessary.
b. The trim on the front outside of the house at the eaves needs to be
scraped and painted.
c. All of the windows as well as the AC window units need to be caulked
and weatherproofed.
d. After the construction is done, we will need painters for the inside of
the house, specifically the living room and the bathroom
e.* We need someone who has equipment, supplies, and labor for blown-in insulation*

1. The bathroom is entirely gutted and redesigned. 
*We desperately need a plumber to reroute plumbing*
New framing and electrical will happen next week.
A tub is being donated.
The tub surround is being donated
There is an antique cabinet that will serve as a vanity 
After the framing we will install new sheetrock, beadboard with chair rail and custom shelving.

2. The rotten wood has been removed from the kitchen subfloor and
necessary bracing has been added. Plywood was being installed over
that. It is now ready for the laminate man.

3. The living room carpet will be removed and laminate that matches the
kitchen will be installed.

4. The back bedroom will be tiled at this time. Later, the sheetrock and
electrical will be done.

*We are calling for the 2Cool workday to be on Saturday November 20th.*
If anyone wants to set up a BBQ in the yard, that would be great. 
There is only limited space in the house so if you want to come help we may have to work in shifts so we wont get in someones way. Bring your lawn chairs. There will be misc. help needed, kitchen organizing, cleaning, etc. Please park across the street in the Baptist Church's parking lot. They have a gravel parking lot so please try not to park on the grass.

Thanks to all that have donated money, materials, and labor.
Thanks also to those who have offered prayers for this family.
If we do not find a 2Cool plumber we may have to hire one. If
so we will post up for additional donations to cover this cost.
We already have over $1000.00 donated.
Thank you 2Coolers. You really are 2Cool!

Here are a few pics of the proposed vanity cabinet and the kitchen subfloor.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

RT - 

Lowe's and Home Depot both sell the blown-in cellulite by the bag. Lowe's gives free rental of the machine with purchase of 20 bags of material. A bag is about 6 cubic feet, and cost about $6.50 - don't forget that Lowe's also gives a 10% discount for vets.

installation is a 2-person job, but it is easy and goes quick. I can't come and help out, but I can give tips for DIY installation since I did it recently.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

carryyourbooks said:


> i think its more of a code issue with a vent on the toilet drain. i can't remember what the code is, but i do remeber it being important to follow properly. do you know plumbing code?


That is correct. We need to know how far the vent can be from the toilet drain.


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

http://wiki.answers.com/Q/How_far_can_a_toilet_be_from_the_main_vent_stack

does this help?


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

carryyourbooks said:


> http://wiki.answers.com/Q/How_far_can_a_toilet_be_from_the_main_vent_stack
> 
> does this help?


I believe that answers the question but it was not the answer I was hoping for. We will need to cap the existing vent and move the vent stack over about 6 feet where the new toilet will be located. The problem is it needs to be in the wall. Since we have to re-frame the wall, maybe we could just move it out 4 more inches so we don't have to tear into the wall.
*2Cool plumbers where are you?*
RT


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

what's the problem with putting the vent in the wall?

do you have a pic of the problem? I've got a friend up in Dallas that is a plumber...I'll ask him to take a look.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Reel Time....PM sent


----------



## txgirl1722 (Oct 17, 2008)

my husband is a plumber and says the vent can be a maximum of 5 feet from the toliet drain.


----------



## txgirl1722 (Oct 17, 2008)

*******WONDERFUL NEWS***********

I HAVE ACQUIRED A PLUMBER!!!!! My sweet husband (Madhatter1256) has volunteered for the job. see you Saturday.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Yay! Thanks, txgirl!


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

did you make the pouty face in your avatar to get him to comply?


----------



## txgirl1722 (Oct 17, 2008)

speckle-catcher said:


> did you make the pouty face in your avatar to get him to comply?


OF COURSE!!!! LOL works every time.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

txgirl1722 said:


> *******WONDERFUL NEWS***********
> 
> I HAVE ACQUIRED A PLUMBER!!!!! My sweet husband (Madhatter1256) has volunteered for the job. see you Saturday.


You rock Madhatter1256 and txgirl1722!


----------



## frank n texas (Aug 11, 2004)

Hoe are ya all doing with cash contributions? Still need bucks?


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

frank n texas said:


> Hoe are ya all doing with cash contributions? Still need bucks?


We are still good right now. Will let you know if we need some more. 
Thanks for asking!


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

If it's not in the works already, I would like to donate a hot lunch for all the workers on Saturday . . . I'm taking care of Mother on Saturday, so I won't be able to commit the time I'd planned. I can definitely get lunch out to you all. Let me know . . . & head count . . . wg


----------



## frank n texas (Aug 11, 2004)

Thanks real Time...On social security but will try to assist with $ if yall need any...

Perhaps towards a nice already cooked Thanksgiving dinner for the family?

frank


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Whiskey Girl said:


> If it's not in the works already, I would like to donate a hot lunch for all the workers on Saturday . . . I'm taking care of Mother on Saturday, so I won't be able to commit the time I'd planned. I can definitely get lunch out to you all. Let me know . . . & head count . . . wg


WG, PM Bevo & Pevo. He was thinking about the same thing.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

My wife and I will be there Saturday with tools in tow. If there work being done during the week let me know and I'll try to sneak away from work for a while....no promises as I'm dealing with auditors.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

CarryYourBooks............the back room floor looks awesome. Great job by ur crew. Some pics were taken. I have to check w/ my daughter to see if they can be posted via her camera. Again......thanks sir


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

V-Bottom said:


> CarryYourBooks............the back room floor looks awesome. Great job by ur crew. Some pics were taken. I have to check w/ my daughter to see if they can be posted via her camera. Again......thanks sir


I think you mean Cornhusker!
Carryyourbooks is your electrician.
V-Bottom, I think we are driving you crazy!! Hang in there!


----------



## FishinFoolFaron (Feb 11, 2009)

Ignitor for the heater has been acquired. I will try to slip over there one evening this week so I can stay out of you hard working folks way.


----------



## Bevo&Pevo (Jul 22, 2008)

*Roll Call for the work crew!*

Who's coming? Whiskey Girl and I are gonna try to put something together to feed the masses. However, we kinda need to get a head count so we know what we are up against. Chazz...old buddy, old pal of mine, partner....can ya' throw in some award winning muscle? BTW, can we make a temp. sticky to keep this at the top? Thanks, B&P


----------



## Chazz1007 (Dec 28, 2007)

Faron PM sent.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Sorry about that. U are right..........been rough. Forgive me CornHusker!! The pics will wait till the floor is cleaned. 2 sponge cleanup jobs w/ the grout....still a big haze. Will clean tomorrow and take pics..No leaks!!!


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

awwww, man, i didn't see the mistake in time or i would have taken credit for it....j/k. i have seen cornhusker's work and it looks top notch. i will be stopping by sometime this week to do the rough, ed.....as soon as will and RT give me the nod.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Update for Monday, November 15th

Cornhusker got the tile done in the backroom.
I understand it looks great. V-Bottom will post some pics tomorrow after it gets cleaned up.

Chaaz1007 has volunteered to fix up the vanity for the bathroom. Thanks Chaaz.

*The 2Cool workday will be Saturday, November 20th.*
B&P and Whiskeygirl are going to head up the vittles for Saturday. Please give him a headcount if you are coming. I am assuming work will start at 8:00 or 8:30 AM. Please RSVP on the following thread.
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=311591

Madhatter will be doing the plumbing. Thanks for stepping up! WTG Txgirl!

The work in the bathroom and the floors will continue during the week.

Carryyourbooks, BigWilly will let you know when he has the bathroom walls framed. Then you can do your electrical "thing".

Woodlandsboy, are you still planning on doing some scraping and painting on the trim outside?

Fishingfoolfaron has purchased a new ignitor for the heater and will install it this week.

I have met some more awesome 2Coolers this week. We are blessed to have such a great group of people.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks B&P and WG!
Moderator, may we please have a sticky on this thread?
This is a sub-part of "Help a 2Cooler Out".

Please post up so we can get a head count for food.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Do you guys need a countertop for the bathrom. I took one out of my bathroom. It is neutral in color (beige) with sink and fixtures. Not sure of the measurements. Id be willing to let you guys have it. Wished i was off, im on nights at the moment. PM me if the sink/countertop is needed.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

*time on wedensday*

You'all are great- I have wedensday afternoon available

How late are we able to work-how about sunday

I've been a painter,carpender,electrician,carpet layer,framer,sheetrocker,roofer-and some more.

Gonna fish saturaday-sorry- committed to the
Trophy Trout Tournment
Gotta Fish


----------



## Big Willy (Jun 20, 2007)

fishingtwo said:


> You'all are great- I have wedensday afternoon available
> 
> How late are we able to work-how about sunday
> 
> ...


Call me, (409) 789-9761, in about 30 minutes and I will gladly work with you Wednesday afternoon to get some stuff done! If I don't answer leave a message with your contact number and I will call back ASAP. We need to get to work installing a subfloor in the bathroom so we can get some of this done Saturday. 
Thanks,
Willy


----------



## Big Willy (Jun 20, 2007)

Now I got it.

I'll be there.:doowapsta


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

I will be there on Saturday. Someone PM me the address.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Big Willy said:


> Now I got it.
> 
> I'll be there.:doowapsta


 left you a message


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

I have a few (new)hollywood lights Id donate to the Bath & a few other light fixtures if ya'll need them..


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

OxbowOutfitters said:


> I have a few (new)hollywood lights Id donate to the Bath & a few other light fixtures if ya'll need them..


Thanks Oxbow. They have already purchased the lights for the bathroom.
Will or Chazz1007, if they could use these other lights, please let Oxbow know.


----------



## Bevo&Pevo (Jul 22, 2008)

Looks like all we need is the hibachi. Got it covered.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

RT, I will not be able to make it this Saturday because of a Family Thanksgiving gathering ordeal, but if people are going to be working on Sunday or Monday I can get down there then. I am not sure what the work schedule will be on Sunday-Monday. I will keep watching the schedule.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Crappieman will be there with me Saturday.


----------



## Chazz1007 (Dec 28, 2007)

txgoddess said:


> Crappieman will be there with me Saturday.


Bout time Imready to shoot some birdies on the golf course!!!!


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

*sub-floor*

Spoke with willy-we are gonna be out there around 2pm
get after the sub-floor-see where we are on the plumbin-get supplies-
get ready for the floor-big push saturday.
sorry gonna miss sat. -fishing-
How late saturday you gonna work?


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

*oops*

that will be tomorrow wedensday-see you there willy-and v-bottom


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

Wow. This IS awesome. Thanks Big Willy, RS, CYB, RT,Bill,Sweenyite, Tortuga, Tx Goddess (thats just the first couple of pages).and EVERBODY else. 2cool, guys. Way to go. :smile::smile:


----------



## Chazz1007 (Dec 28, 2007)

RT,
First pics, need to (caption this) Vanity is done, called V-bottom and knocked it out. Posting pics of Friday and today, Family had a hoot.


----------



## Chazz1007 (Dec 28, 2007)

Bukkskin said:


> Wow. This IS awesome. Thanks Big Willy, RS, CYB, RT,Bill,Sweenyite, Tortuga, Tx Goddess (thats just the first couple of pages).and EVERBODY else. 2cool, guys. Way to go. :smile::smile:


Guess I'm just dirt !!!


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

Chazz1007 said:


> Guess I'm just dirt !!!


I'm Sorry Chazz. Of Course YOU too. Thanks again. I got confused with ALL the 2coolers pitching in:spineyes:. I mean All OF YOU. Great cause.


----------



## Chazz1007 (Dec 28, 2007)

Vanity is done, for now, clean and a light coat of stain for the blems. Came out nice.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Chazz1007 said:


> RT,
> First pics, need to (caption this) Vanity is done, called V-bottom and knocked it out. Posting pics of Friday and today, Family had a hoot.


I can't wait to see the vanity. You do quick work Chazz1007!









Here is Big Willy in the white shirt and Rusty S making yet another fashion statement and V-Bottom looking for low-flying aircraft.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Chazz1007 said:


> Vanity is done, for now, clean and a light coat of stain for the blems. Came out nice.


Chazz1007, that looks like oak! I could not tell that before. Beautiful job!
Look at that smile on Denise's face. That says it all!


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Chazz ain't dirt for sure but we did manage to remove some on that ole' vanity ur restoring. "Fire Wood"....."Blaze Wood"...whatever it is but looks neat, dosen't it? I will let the stain dry tonight and put that Old English Oil on it tomorrow afternoon. Nice piece of wood. I will cleanup that Roll Top desk tomorrow. Somebody coming here tomorow? Need 2 - 8ft treated 1x4's and a sheet of treated 1/2'' plywood for the 2 front window awnings. I'll work on that project. we're packing up stuff out of the LR for the painting detail and plywood floor detail. The wall color will be that E51 Cookie Crumbs....KILZ Casual Colors and the ceiling will be white. OK??? Will we a paint sprayer? I have a new Waggoner. (sp.) Ran out of newspapers for wrapping stuff. Mommy is tired, got off at 7p. Guess we will call it a day.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Rusty has that look as well
Look Out 'Willy


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

V-Bottom said:


> Chazz ain't dirt for sure but we did manage to remove some on that ole' vanity ur restoring. "Fire Wood"....."Blaze Wood"...whatever it is but looks neat, dosen't it? I will let the stain dry tonight and put that Old English Oil on it tomorrow afternoon. Nice piece of wood. I will cleanup that Roll Top desk tomorrow. Somebody coming here tomorow? Need 2 - 8ft treated 1x4's and a sheet of treated 1/2'' plywood for the 2 front window awnings. I'll work on that project. we're packing up stuff out of the LR for the painting detail and plywood floor detail. The wall color will be that E51 Cookie Crumbs....KILZ Casual Colors and the ceiling will be white. OK??? Will we a paint sprayer? I have a new Waggoner. (sp.) Ran out of newspapers for wrapping stuff. Mommy is tired, got off at 7p. Guess we will call it a day.


V-Bottom, I think Big Willy and fishingtwo will be there tomorrow afternoon. Talk to Will about when the painting should be done. I think rolling and brushing would be better for inside the house.


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

i have an idea:cop:, guys. i think we should do this on an annual basis. we should select a family and just fix them up right. last year, y'all did something for grandpa cracker and this year for v-bottom. as many of us as there is on this site, we are bound to know someone who is "in need".

:cheers:*i nominate big willy as chairman*:cheers:.

what do ya think, guys? i'm in!:doowapsta


----------



## Chazz1007 (Dec 28, 2007)

carryyourbooks said:


> i have an idea:cop:, guys. i think we should do this on an annual basis. we should select a family and just fix them up right. last year, y'all did something for grandpa cracker and this year for v-bottom. as many of us as there is on this site, we are bound to know someone who is "in need".
> 
> :cheers:*i nominate big willy as chairman*:cheers:.
> 
> what do ya think, guys? i'm in!:doowapsta


Pick me, Fix'in to demo the bathroom after were done at Ed's. Wifie already has the tile laying in the garage.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Chazz1007 said:


> Pick me, Fix'in to demo the bathroom after were done at Ed's. Wifie already has the tile laying in the garage.


I nominate Chazz1007. Big Willy is going to get really busy in his life next year and won't have enough time. If BW wants to do it, that's another story.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Chaaz and VBottom...beautiful job on the vanity.. Just a thought...if it is gonna be used as a vanity in the bathroom, might be a good idea to put a final coat of something like polyester resin on the top to protect it from water.. You've probably already thought of this. I'm no expert on refinishing, but a couple of the guys down in the woodworking section of 2cool are.. GalvBay comes to mind.

any of the guys down there would be glad to offer suggestions...especially the ones who make large vessels, etc..

Might also consider getting a piece of glass cut to fit the top...but still think some kind of sealer would be a good idea...
.
Congrats on a great job to all you guys that stepped up to the plate.. Kinda restores the 'faith in mankind' for the geezer...


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

I agree....on the top finish and "faith in mankind". I/we are in favor of the yearly thing.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

*The weather let me out to play*

Big Willy, here are the 3 pens. If you will pm me and let me know where to send or I can send them to you.
2 are made from Cherry burls
1 is made from KOA

I'll try and get some more done, I'm digging to see what I have


----------



## Big Willy (Jun 20, 2007)

bill said:


> Big Willy, here are the 3 pens. If you will pm me and let me know where to send or I can send them to you.
> 2 are made from Cherry burls
> 1 is made from KOA
> 
> I'll try and get some more done, I'm digging to see what I have


The first three will be from people who paid through paypal since that was the fastest. I will check it out and get back with you.

Those pens look amazing.

To whom it may concern,

My phone battery is about to die and I have lectures until 12ish. I will be working this afternoon at V-Bottom's house on getting some more of the prep work done for this weekend. I should start around 1-2PM and I will have to go at 5:30-6:00 for praise and worship practice this evening but anyone with a good sense of construction can still get some work done.

Thanks,
Willy


----------



## txgirl1722 (Oct 17, 2008)

carryyourbooks said:


> i have an idea:cop:, guys. i think we should do this on an annual basis. we should select a family and just fix them up right. last year, y'all did something for grandpa cracker and this year for v-bottom. as many of us as there is on this site, we are bound to know someone who is "in need".
> 
> :cheers:*i nominate big willy as chairman*:cheers:.
> 
> what do ya think, guys? i'm in!:doowapsta


I'm in. great idea. Also, it is Christmas time and there are always families in need. The girls in our office always opt out of buying gifts for each other and find a family to buy for at Christmas. It's a great feeling and the families are so grateful.


----------



## txgirl1722 (Oct 17, 2008)

Chazz1007 said:


> Vanity is done, for now, clean and a light coat of stain for the blems. Came out nice.


I am digging that vanity! that will look great.


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Awesome thread. 

I commend all who are contributing. 

Let's me know people are still willing to lend a helping hand.


----------



## Chazz1007 (Dec 28, 2007)

Ok, the big push is Saturday!! Are we needing an extension ladder for painting? I can have a ladder there tomorrow around 5:30pm if needed. Will be there on Sat. Any other tools that we need? Chuck


----------



## Big Willy (Jun 20, 2007)

*Update!!!*



txgirl1722 said:


> I am digging that vanity! that will look great.


You all are gonna be blown away when you see it in person. The darn thing almost sparkles in the light.

*The tile flooring in the back room is also done and it looks so good.* It is always easy to see when a professional team comes in and does something.

*Kent, aka Fishingtwo, and I got the cross-bracing and subfloor put in in the bathroom and the 2nd layer of subflooring in the kitchen.* I will be going back tomorrow morning to get some framing done and get ready to put the sheetrock on the ceiling and walls. We also removed the spaghetti bowl of pipes under the bathroom floor and cleaned up for the plumbers.

*Plumbing team is coming Friday morning to rough in the plumbing for the tub, toilet, and vanity. *

The layout is going to flow well and will really open up the bathroom.

Here are some pics to keep y'all entertained! :cheers:


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

Great job Willy. I can't wait to see it Saturday - groceries in tow. See yall then . . . wg


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Big Willy said:


> You all are gonna be blown away when you see it in person. The darn thing almost sparkles in the light.
> 
> *The tile flooring in the back room is also done and it looks so good.* It is always easy to see when a professional team comes in and does something.
> 
> ...


Nice job Will and Kent! Well done.


----------



## txgirl1722 (Oct 17, 2008)

Tortuga said:


> Chaaz and VBottom...beautiful job on the vanity.. Just a thought...if it is gonna be used as a vanity in the bathroom, might be a good idea to put a final coat of something like polyester resin on the top to protect it from water.. You've probably already thought of this. I'm no expert on refinishing, but a couple of the guys down in the woodworking section of 2cool are.. GalvBay comes to mind.
> 
> any of the guys down there would be glad to offer suggestions...especially the ones who make large vessels, etc..
> 
> ...


Glass top will need to be sealed. I have a glass top on my dining room table and liquids get up under there all the time. I can move my table top to clean under it but if a sink is mounted then it will not be able to be moved. best option would be a granite or quartz remnant to top it. IMO.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

*no problem*

Yea we got a little done-sorry gonna miss sat. might try to get by after tourn.
would have been there earlier but there are only so many hours in the day.


----------



## Big Willy (Jun 20, 2007)

txgirl1722 said:


> Glass top will need to be sealed. I have a glass top on my dining room table and liquids get up under there all the time. I can move my table top to clean under it but if a sink is mounted then it will not be able to be moved. best option would be a granite or quartz remnant to top it. IMO.


I'm not very comfortable putting a glass top on the vanity because of this very reason. I think it will hold up fine as long as it is taken care of.


----------



## Big Willy (Jun 20, 2007)

*Bathroom Layout*

Here is a rough design of what the bathroom layout will eventually be. The wall to the right of the toilet, using the given orientation, is actually going to have open storage in the upper section. The empty space next to the door is going to be built in storage as well.


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

let me know, will, if you get those walls one-sided. i can do electrical tomorrow pm if needed. i won't be able to make it saturday as we are going to a high school playoff game from 1-4pm. if needed, i can come friday as well. just keep me informed.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Amazing...the work these folks are doing. Bless them All Willy, I will be getting some 1x6's for the ceiling. Some will have to be removed and /or replaced. I will have to make a run or two to the storage unit in TC, to put those totes and love seat away. Also empty my utility trl.there. May drop by Lowes and ck. on that ceiling light and exhaust vent while out that way. I will go online and see what they have first. Great work being done.


----------



## Big Willy (Jun 20, 2007)

Well, obviously not gonna make it this morning to do any real work. I plan on being there this afternoon to continue framing and meet with Carryyourbooks to get the electrical roughed in. Stupid lectures. Nothing like 2 lectures starting at 11:00 in Galveston to ruin what could have been a very productive day.

Is there anyone coming on Friday or Saturday from the Kemah area that wouldn't mind picking up 20 sheets of 1/4" moisture resistant plywood to go over the existing floor for the new vinyl laminate? A lady had some on craigslist and was asking $5 a sheet, half off lowes, and soar she would like to offer us a discount of 20 sheets for $50!!! That saved the project over $150. I'll get it if I need to this afternoon but was hoping someone was coming from that direction and had the means to load it up for us. I'll pay ya back for materials obviously.

I did get into homedepot and work on some design ideas for the bathroom bead board:


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

PM sent William............


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

I can pick up the plywood either this evening or Friday to bring down Saturday morning.
Let me know where she lives or a number so I can contact her.
If this audit stuff I'm working gives me any free time on Friday I will bring it then if would help move things along.


----------



## Big Willy (Jun 20, 2007)

Plywood needs are taken care of. Thanks.


----------



## txgirl1722 (Oct 17, 2008)

Big Willy said:


> Here is a rough design of what the bathroom layout will eventually be. The wall to the right of the toilet, using the given orientation, is actually going to have open storage in the upper section. The empty space next to the door is going to be built in storage as well.


Looks great!!!!


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Hooked...........call.....me....2814357775


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Disregard Hooked.....


----------



## Mike.Bellamy (Aug 8, 2009)

This has been the most awesome story to keep up with, good work everyone involved.


----------



## Bevo&Pevo (Jul 22, 2008)

B&P's plans for the football game and cookin' on Sat are cancelled. I will not be able to come cook. The inspector for the new pipeline project pulled out on me yesterday. Consequently, I'm now HMFIC until the first week in Dec. My vacation has been cancelled for next week. I called WG and told her a message. My pit is available to use is she wants to pick it up or if someone else wants to step up to the plate. Sorry gals and guys.  B&P


----------



## Sandollr's sis (Jun 21, 2009)

mikethehobo said:


> This has been the most awesome story to keep up with, good work everyone involved.


*x2 *- You guys and gals are totally AWESOME!!! :cheers:


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

AMEN to that................


----------



## Big Willy (Jun 20, 2007)

*Update!*

Well, it was a slow day for me because of some disorganization on my part and running out of supplies. :headknock Chazz and I got most of the framing done on the bathroom and let me tell ya what it was a chore. Not a lot of studs went in today but mostly because there isn't a wall in that bath that is the same width! You would just have to see it to believe it, lol!

*Here is what needs to happen tomorrow so we can get a little further on Saturday:*
Someone come and help Chazz out with finishing up the framing/leveling. Send him a PM and work out a time frame.
Get the walls ready for Sheetrock.
Install ceiling greenboard Sheetrock if you get that far.
Get the living room floor ready for installing the underlayment for the new floor.
Help V-Bottom and his wife get the rooms cleared out so we can paint the walls and install the underlayment.
*Here is the layout for Saturday:*
*Work begins at 8:00AM. Please don't show up before that time*.
*Flooring Living Room:*
4 people remove all the furniture from the living room.
2-3 people install the 1/4" 4'x8' plywood underlayment in the living room

*Flooring Kitchen:*
2-3 people clear as much of the kitchen out as possible. No need to remove the appliances
2-3 people work on installing the 1/4" 4'x8' plywood underlayment for the new flooring.

*Living-room Painting:*
2-3 people clear the walls of anything that is not removable.
Tape off the built in cabinets
Watch out for the flooring installers
Prime the walls and ceiling
Paint walls in "Cookie Crumble"
Paint ceilings in "Ceiling White"

*Exterior Painting:*
4 people work on the exterior trim painting
Scrape as much old paint off the exterior "green" wooden trim
Paint the trim

*Bathroom:*
2-3 people work on installing greenboard Sheetrock, cement tile backer-board, etc.
If anyone has the ability to float and tape please help out in here. It will probably get done a lot better.:rotfl:

*Roof back room:*
A buddy of mine is going to fix the roof but might need 1-2 helpers

*Ceiling in back room:*
2-3 people install insulation in the ceiling
Install Sheetrock on the ceiling

There is probably going to be more work to be done that I am forgetting about right now but let's get it done!


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

wow, y'all have a long ways to go. i am sure 2coolers will pull through. don't forget to take a pictures. with all the work you have listed, you might want to give someone a camera.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

It's not as bad as it sounds ya'll. Most of the living room is stripped of fixtures on walls etc.and furniture removed. One small piece of laydown carpet is being chunked out, sofa bed, chair, and little TV will need to be removed. Kitchen table will need to go out too (in kitchen). Wife and I will remov laundry this evening before the appliances are re-routed.....another electrical plug will be installed outside for those 2 pieces. Plus the gas line/s!! The small back porch (now), is the debris field!! Plumbers will be here about 0900 hrs today. Need more 1x4's x8ft for BR walls and the ceiling to replace old wood. We will see whats available at HD or Lowes for the BR exhaust fan/light. Also ceing light for the add-on room out back. We plan on going w/ the same color scheme we had in the BR for out back. We will get more paint for the walls and trim. 6ft. window curtain and rod, and one for a 36" window will be needed. We plan to visit Lowes tonight. Wife has been working very late everyday and doing what she can before bed!! All is going well and the pro's are working hard at it. See ya'll tomorrow. 


Remember the parking across the street in the Church lot. Stay off this Skinny rd!! Its highly traveled.. ed....2814357775 if needed
We will also need some fellows to do some light carpentry work on 2 front window awnings, soffett stuff


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

Bevo&Pevo said:


> B&P's plans for the football game and cookin' on Sat are cancelled. I will not be able to come cook. The inspector for the new pipeline project pulled out on me yesterday. Consequently, I'm now HMFIC until the first week in Dec. My vacation has been cancelled for next week. I called WG and told her a message. My pit is available to use is she wants to pick it up or if someone else wants to step up to the plate. Sorry gals and guys.  B&P


I've got lunch covered for everyone . . . wg


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Can we get a roll call to see who is coming tomorrow please. ed


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Does anyone know how many people are confirmed to come tomorrow?


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

V-Bottom said:


> Can we get a roll call to see who is coming tomorrow please. ed


Great minds think alike. 

Crappieman and I will be there.


----------



## Chazz1007 (Dec 28, 2007)

_Ed, I'm going to try to get out of work at 2:00 today. Will be there around 7:30 on Sat if that is not 2 early.







Did you get some more 1X4's yet? Home depot is right across from my Dad's_


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

No, not yet Chazz....we need a good dozen tho. The plumbers are here, tearing the floor back out to get to whatever. They went to HD in G-town to pick up supplies and have just gotton back. have to stay here while they are here...


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

My wife and I will be there around 8. Daughter may be able to be there as well for a few hours.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

*Roll Call*

Maybe easier to do it this way... simply quote and add your name(s).

1. Chazz1007
2. TXGoddess
3. Crappieman32175
4. Hooked
5. Mrs. Hooked
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

This is a great thing y'all are doing! :cheers:


----------



## Big Willy (Jun 20, 2007)

1. Chazz1007
2. TXGoddess
3. Crappieman32175
4. Hooked
5. Mrs. Hooked
6. Big Willy
7. Big Willy's Wife
8. Friend of Big Willy from church 1 for sure maybe 2
9. Rusty S
10. V-Bottom, 
11. V-Bottom wife
12. V-bottom daughter


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

Would somone please pm me the address . . . wg


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Whiskey Girl said:


> Would somone please pm me the address . . . wg


Done.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Chazz, got 1x4's......need about 4 sheets on drywall for back room ceiling and 1 sheet of 1/2" treated -plywood for outside awnings. Wife will pick up paint and a BR light/exhaust fixture this evening. Have to arrange stuff in carport for two pieces of heavy furniture tonight....for sure. Trk and trl loaded w/ materials..


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

I guess knowing where to show up would help here as well.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

*Tools*

Any specific tools needed. I have loaded at the moment large nail gun along with 3" gal. nails, 18 gauge 'pin nailer' w/nails, cordless drills, jigsaw, circular saw, extension cord, air hose.
Do we need compressor? I have several more extension cords I could through in the pile as well as routers/bits, ladders (8' and extension) plus a bunch of other stuff.

Let me know and if I have it I'll bring it.

If I don't see it tonight I'll be on around 4am.


----------



## Big Willy (Jun 20, 2007)

Hooked said:


> Do we need compressor? I have several more extension cords I could through in the pile as well as routers/bits, ladders (8' and extension) plus a bunch of other stuff.
> 
> Let me know and if I have it I'll bring it.
> 
> If I don't see it tonight I'll be on around 4am.


You can bring a small compressor, an extension ladder, and some extension cords.

No need for the routers/bits as I don't see us getting down to that type of details tomorrow.


----------



## Chazz1007 (Dec 28, 2007)

Hey All, 
Ed's puter is down due to us getting the Stuff in the living room mooved, his phone still works







. If ya need directions, PM Willy or me, or call cell 409-599-0618. Lotta projects for 2coolers to work on to make this house a better home. I plan on being a Ed's house at 7:30. :texasflag


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

We're up once more!!! Dear little Jamie has to chat/video w/ sweety in Dubai!!! Anyone have a light weight pressure washer for these windows?? tomorrow..............!!


----------



## bassmaster2004 (Aug 2, 2004)

Just got home from the station get a couple hours of sleep then I will be headed down that way. Could someone me a pm for the address I know it's in Hitchcock but really don't that area good or you cann call or txt me 713-702-1616


----------



## Big Willy (Jun 20, 2007)

Today's the big day 2coolers!!!

If you get a chance to come out and help please get over to V-Bottom's house. We've got plenty to do! You can call our text me for the address.

My Cell: (409) 789-9761

Thanks,
Willy


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Crappieman and I had a great time. We had to leave about 430 so he could wash clothes and pack for a trip, but there was lots of work done! I'll post pictures later when I figure out where the cable is to the camera.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Anyone leave a cell phone in a black case near BR work/ on floor?? call/pm us please.X2 ona lot of professional work done. Primed and painted LR, needs 2 coats tho. 1/4" flooring put down in LR and Kitchen areas. Flooring/laminate..will be done Tues. Bathroom work done but neeeds alot to go. A lot of re-do was done....Willy has questions concerning the surround piece that will go around the tub. Call Willy asap on this. TV just blew up Denise said!!! What else?? Mord Bless you all for coming out. Hey....The spagetti and salad was outstanding. Going to have somemore after I bathe. Thanks from all of us.....


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

V-Bottom said:


> Anyone leave a cell phone in a black case near BR work/ on floor?? call/pm us please.X2 ona lot of professional work done. Primed and painted LR, needs 2 coats tho. 1/4" flooring put down in LR and Kitchen areas. Flooring/laminate..will be done Tues. Bathroom work done but neeeds alot to go. A lot of re-do was done....Willy has questions concerning the surround piece that will go around the tub. Call Willy asap on this. TV just blew up Denise said!!! What else?? Mord Bless you all for coming out. Hey....*The spagetti and salad was outstanding.* Going to have somemore after I bathe. Thanks from all of us.....


x2. Whiskey Girl sure can cook.


----------



## Chazz1007 (Dec 28, 2007)

V-Bottom said:


> Anyone leave a cell phone in a black case near BR work/ on floor??
> Yes Ed has my phone hostage. Will slide on by tomorrow, not 2 early tho. Thanks to all for the help and yall know who yall are, got alot done. Angella, thanks for the catering, you did great. Bevo & Pevo, the hamburgers and hotdogs were???????????????MIA. Tried to call but Ed's got my phone.


----------



## Chazz1007 (Dec 28, 2007)

txgoddess said:


> x2. Whiskey Girl sure can cook.


X100, After lunch, everyone was moving a little slower. Myself was looking for two trees to hang a hammok in.ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

A fun day indeed. We enjoyed spending the day with such a wonderful bunch of folks.u
WG, thank you thank you thank you.............those were some really good vittles. Oh, did I say thank you?


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

How much did ya'll do? Looking good..


----------



## Big Willy (Jun 20, 2007)

*Update!*

What an amazing work day yesterday! Didn't have as many workers as we needed to complete all the projects but we got way more done than I expected.

*Thanks WG for feeding the hungry workers! We would have passed out had you not provided the wonderful eats!*

*Flooring: *

We got all of the subflooring down in the living room and kitchen. On Tuesday, Cornhusker and his crew are coming in and installing the new flooring in the living room and kitchen.
Thanks to Hooked and Bassmaster for working all day on installing and leveling the subfloor!!
*Painting:*
Living Room: Ceiling, walls, and trim have been Kilz and each recieved 1 of 2 coats of paint.
Thanks Dawn, Hooked's wife, and TexasGoddess

Outside Trim: Not done
*Bathroom:*
Electrical roughed in (thanks Carryyourbooks)
Plumbing roughed in (thanks Matt and your crew!!!!!!!!!) This was no easy task and they did an amazing job !!!!
Greenboard on ceiling and 1/2 the walls
Still need to finish a lot in here. More to come later
We had an incredibly productive day and it was great meeting some awesome 2coolers and their family.

*I will update later with some more projects and a timeline.*

Thanks,
Willy


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Willy, when you get ready, post up another thread. I am going to unstick this one.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Here are the pics I took yesterday. Let me know if they don't share properly.

http://s1083.photobucket.com/albums/j383/txgoddess75/2cool Workday at VBottoms/


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Willy, thanks for the organization on the project. Great job. Don't know if I can make it over there during the week but let us know how the tub needs to be set up for the acrylic. If I can shake free I'll focus on that.


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

txg, they look good, good job putting names with pictures.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Sat. Put second coat on all of the LR trim (almost). We took our grandson, Matthew, out to eat and toy shopping for his birthday (#2). My 64th!! Rest of the paint work will be done tomorrow as the flooring will be laid down Tuesday. Thanx CornHusker and crew. As much as I hate to see Matthew leave tonight, its a necessity due to the debris field still laying about.He loves to hit anything w/ a hammer and drill the floor w/ a cordless screwdriver! Love that boy. x2 on Big Willy's planning and leadership skills. It was a blessing to have such a fine crew with their workmanship skills also. thanx for posting the pics as well. Happy Holidays all


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

*Happy B-Day V*

*everything sure looking goood*


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

You people are amazing..........I wish I were anywhere near the area to help.Know you all slept well with God watching over you.*2cool is amazing. *


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Need to get the name of the person that had the ceiling fan off 61st in G-town please. ed


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

LR and kitchen flooring put down today. Wowwww!!! thanx to CornHusker and Crew. No sign of roofers


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

V-Bottom said:


> LR and kitchen flooring put down today. Wowwww!!! thanx to CornHusker and Crew. No sign of roofers


did you look on the roof?:ac550:


----------



## Chazz1007 (Dec 28, 2007)

carryyourbooks said:


> did you look on the roof?:ac550:


LMAO!! Could'nt see'em


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Gotta get in the yard first!! See ya next week Carry.......


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

I saw the floors this evening and they look famulous!! Great job guys . . . wg


----------



## Big Willy (Jun 20, 2007)

Here are some pictures of the floors that Cornhusker donated and installed for free at V-Bottom's house. He is one stand up guy even if he is a Husker!


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

and what about that 2 speed toilet??................what will they think of next!!


----------



## FishinFoolFaron (Feb 11, 2009)

Beautiful floors. Great job Cornhusker.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Those guys sure knew what they were doing too......Pro's I mean.....


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

V-Bottom said:


> and what about that 2 speed toilet??................what will they think of next!!


eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaassssyyy, v-bottom!!! are you experiencing thanksgiving "hangover"? uh-oh!


----------

